# Work Sharp 3000 for 19.99...........



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

.......at sears web site.
Get 'em while you can.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I'll bet that is a mis-print for sure. Did you notice they are out of stock? :laugh:


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I guess I got mine in time. Ordered it and got the conformation.
I'll bet some data entry person screwed up with the original sale. Looks like it was supposed to be a DISCOUNT, not a sales price.
Gene


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Guys

I just love mis-prints :dance3::dance3::dance3::dance3:

Thanks Gene, for the heads up, it's in my house right now 
:yes4::yes4::yes4::agree::agree:


===========


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I hope you guys can actually get them. That is the deal of the year if you do


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> HI Guys
> 
> I just love mis-prints :dance3::dance3::dance3::dance3:
> 
> ...


Yer welcome!
I said I wouldn't ever buy one as I use the Scary Sharp method. But heck, at that price I couldn't resist. 
Gene


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Congrats BJ..... I can't believe Sears actually honored the price. Should have bought 100, you could have made a killing 

I really like mine, but you will like yours even better for $20 :dance3:


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Bob, check your E-mail


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Thanks,,,

They only had one in stock  , so I put my shoes on and out the door..hot footed it down to the outlet,they had it setting waiting for me....they said here you go ,and thank you and I was out the door in less then 15 sec...with it under my arm 

Some times things work out just right...what do they say about the bird and the worm ...

New kid with a new tool, I got it home and out to shop to try it out. that's a neat system I think I'm going to like it..

It pays to read the forum in more ways than one ,that's the 2nd great deal I got this week off the forum 

========



Bob said:


> Congrats BJ..... I can't believe Sears actually honored the price. Should have bought 100, you could have made a killing
> 
> I really like mine, but you will like yours even better for $20 :dance3:


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*Wow*

:cray:


dutchman 46 said:


> Bob,


How do you accomplish these things, And no wet feet!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

DARN IT. Missed a good one there!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Guys,
I just checked the site and it's now on for 17.99. Says it's in stock and available!! If it is and someone orders it can you PLEASE order one for me?? I will pay costs and shipping to Canada and even a small "handling" fee if you can get me one! I just can't order it from Canada. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

They aren't available anywhere.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I'll bet some heads rolled on that mistake :wacko:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Howard

I jump when someone says jump on it 
I do my quick home and if it looks right I jump..

=======


dutchman 46 said:


> :cray:
> 
> How do you accomplish these things, And no wet feet!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

one post will do the job  not sure why it pulled up two..


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Finally! Mine was delivered today.
Best 20 bucks I ever spent.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice job Gene and it seems like many here and elsewhere did in fact get an awesome deal.

I know you will enjoy it, I certainly like mine and it cost me more than $20


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gene

I have many chisels and I forgot what it like having a sharp one, I have some old as I am and now I can shave with them.. I don't know if I would pay 200.oo dollars for it but for 20.op bucks it's a deal :happy::sold:

========



Gene Howe said:


> Finally! Mine was delivered today.
> Best 20 bucks I ever spent.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I am *GREEN* with envy. But's it's on my Xmas wishlist.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

CanuckGal said:


> I am *GREEN* with envy. But's it's on my Xmas wishlist.


Not sure if it is from envy, but you are definately green alright. :sarcastic::jester:


----------

